# March Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson ready for Easter*

March is a month that we have Easter , here is Hudson and his bunny


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Hudson, you are so sweet!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That is beautiful and such a crisp, photo.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Yay for spring!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok I'm done - I can't even choose between the two photos posted. They are both great!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I better crack out the camera...as soon as Maddie is feeling better!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THis is tough between Willow and Hudson. Both are great pictures.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to help plant the garden mom!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I LOVE that Willow picture. I'm going to look just like that in a few more weeks ... well, not quite that cute, but just as happy !!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker and his Bunny.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack enjoying a spring day


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I just wanted to point out that Easter next year is in April...in case anyone wants to save some of their Easter pictures for next month's contest...or re-submit them next month... (They're really really cute)
Monster and I will have...St. Patrick day pictures soon!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*changing Hudson's photo to April*

I would like to change Hudson's photo to April, seeing it has been bought to our attention Easter is in April 2009 and change the entry to this one. Rick could you organize that for me .I love Hudson and Asha's faces in this one!
Thanks in advance 
Ann


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

OOoh! I love that one too! (don't forget next month..cause that other picture was awesome..the one w/ the bunny)


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks, no i will enter Hudson and his bunny next month, glad you are on the ball an checked out when Easter falls in 2009.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Thanks, no i will enter Hudson and his bunny next month, glad you are on the ball an checked out when Easter falls in 2009.



I hope I phrased it tactfully and not offensively...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hudson said:


> Thanks, no i will enter Hudson and his bunny next month, glad you are on the ball an checked out when Easter falls in 2009.


That's a good point....I had not even thought about that...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly enjoying the beginning of spring!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

That one of Tilly looks like its out of a movie..what beautiful scenery

Honestly, it kind of makes me think of heaven...is that weird?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Tilly's spring photo is really beautiful, a perfect setting -where's harry hiding?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Harry was probably stood right next to me waiting for me to put the camera down and throw the ball!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Crap... you mean to tell me I spent an hour trying to get a bunny picture for nothin?! 


Well, I guess remove that one. Here's a springy type one.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oooh that's a really good one of Tucker.

I love these spring pictures!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shot of Tucker , the bunny can come out next month!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love this one of Bama enjoying the outside


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The spring pics are beautiful


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is one of Rufus:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh those beautiful eyes could melt your heart, what a gorgeous boy Rufus was...


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oooh those beautiful eyes could melt your heart, what a gorgeous boy Rufus was...


Thanks! He truly was amazing!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*My Kuddles Spring photo contest photo*

Miss Kuddles, 
A Golden surrounded by Golden flowers, what spring means to me!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Gabby see's it..Spring is coming..


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

kzwicker

Murphy & Kai

Eating Grass


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Today at the park- teaching my friends puppy how to play in mud


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I do believe we are celebrating Easter on March 23rd this year.

But there's no question when St. Patricks Day is!

Here's Jules and Jazz ready for the celebration!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LMAO jazz and jules have a costume for every holiday!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LMAO jazz and jules have a costume for every holiday!!


I was thinking the same thing, then saw your post! LOL!! They are so cute!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN---Gracia Mae & Layla Belle


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's Monsters picture!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Another month of great pictures. You guys sure don;t make it easy on a voter.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey guys,

Easter isn't in april this year, it from 21-24 March. Great photos, so far!

cheers,
:wave:


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Jemma's Mum said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Easter isn't in april this year, it from 21-24 March. Great photos, so far!
> 
> ...


Yes...we know that....but the calendar is for next year...and next year easter is in april...


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> Yes...we know that....but the calendar is for next year...and next year easter is in april...


Well, s***t, who'd have thought doing something 12 months in advance.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jemma's Mum said:


> Well, s***t, who'd have thought doing something 12 months in advance.


It would be pretty tough to print a 2008 calendar with photos being submitted now though...

That's where the contest gets it's 2009 Calendar Contest name....


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> It would be pretty tough to print a 2008 calendar with photos being submitted now though...
> 
> That's where the contest gets it's 2009 Calendar Contest name....


I didn't notice the subject heading, I thought it was about the normal monthly photo contest.:doh:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy love the warmer weather!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Lucy's eyes are beautiful in that picture!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She's watching her dad there. I like this one too. http://picasaweb.google.com/algilbreath/LucyFunInTheBackyard/photo#5173286394994483330


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok... Lucy is super cute! (I may have just spent a long time at her albums). Her colour is so different than any other retriever I've seen. She's so pretty.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

*Karmin loves her frisbee time.*

No more snow means more Frisbee time.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

ShannonW said:


> Ok... Lucy is super cute! (I may have just spent a long time at her albums). Her colour is so different than any other retriever I've seen. She's so pretty.



Thank you. She's not standard, but we love her all the more for her beauty. Feel free to comment on the photos.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Daisy*










This is my girl Daisy!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime and Lucy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love the photos of Daisy and the Honey wolves... so may beautiful pics again- hard decision!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)




----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

adriennelane, is Lucy part chesapeake bay retriever??? she's gorgeous, love her coloring


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> adriennelane, is Lucy part chesapeake bay retriever??? she's gorgeous, love her coloring


No, she's full-blooded golden, papers and all.


----------



## Bowhuntah (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres Simons last minute post


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submissions are closed....I hope to get voting up tonight...


----------

